# Telekom Router unterbricht Internet (kein DSL verfügbar)



## Leopard (8. November 2009)

*Telekom Router unterbricht Internet (kein DSL verfügbar)*

Moin,

wir haben DSL 6000 von der Telekom und benutzen zurzeit den dazugehörigen Router W502 V. Jedoch kommt es ziemlich oft vor, dass der Router die Internetverbindung unterbricht und dann im Menü "Kein DSL verfügbar" anzeigt. Währendessen laufen Wlan und Festnetztelefon aber ohne Probleme weiter.

Sobald man den Router jedoch rebootet funktioniert die Internetverbindung wieder ... bis zum nächsten Ausfall. Die Störungen treten in Intervallen von wenigen Minuten bis zu mehreren Stunden auf. 

Hier mal ein Auszug aus den Systemmeldungen des Router direkt während des Verbindungsverlustes:



> 04.11.2009 19:16:43 DSL antwortet nicht(keine DSL-Synchronisierung).(R006)
> 04.11.2009 19:16:31 DSL-Synchronisation beginnt(Training).(R008)
> 04.11.2009 19:16:28 DSL antwortet nicht(keine DSL-Synchronisierung).(R006)
> 04.11.2009 19:16:16 DSL-Synchronisation beginnt(Training).(R008)
> ...



Daher meine Fragen: 
Woran liegt das, am Router an der leitung oder was sonst?
Und wie kann man es natürlich beheben? 
Hätte man eigentlich Anspruch auf Garantie auf den Router da man ihn ja zum DSL Paket dazubekommen hat? 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## midnight (8. November 2009)

*AW: Telekom Router unterbricht Internet (kein DSL verfügbar)*

Der Router ist vmtl völlig in Ordnung. Deine Leitung scheint eher instabil zu sein. Kannst du aus dem Router die Dämpfungswerte rauslesen? Wenn ja, dann poste sie mal hier.

so far


----------



## Leopard (8. November 2009)

*AW: Telekom Router unterbricht Internet (kein DSL verfügbar)*

Hm also von Dämpfungswerten hab ich noch nichts gesehen . 

Das hier war das einzige was so in der Richtung aussah vllt hilft euch das ja.


----------



## feivel (8. November 2009)

*AW: Telekom Router unterbricht Internet (kein DSL verfügbar)*

noice margin müssten die dämpfungswerte sein, sehen aber ok aus..qualitativ sind die telekom router allerdings nicht das wahre, also könnte das schon möglich sein...
aber sicher sagen kann ichs dir nicht


----------



## midnight (8. November 2009)

*AW: Telekom Router unterbricht Internet (kein DSL verfügbar)*

Einfach mal bei der Telekom anrufen und fragen, ob sie in letzter Zeit Störungen hatten. Wenn nicht sagste denen, dass du gern mal nen neuen Router hättest. Wennde dann nen neuen hast vertickste das Ding am besten und kaufst dir was anständiges 

so far


----------



## Kadauz (8. November 2009)

*AW: Telekom Router unterbricht Internet (kein DSL verfügbar)*

Hatte das Problem auch mal. Da geht einfach die Synchronisation flöten.
Bei mir lags daran, dass wir 2-3 TAE Dosen (Telefondosen) im Haus parallel geschaltet hatten. Das ist nicht nur "verboten", sondern stört auch die DSL Synchronisation. Das führt zu einem nicht korrekten Widerstand and der Hausleitung. Dies kann von jetzt auf nachher passieren, je nachdem wie sich das Ortsnetz verändert.

Damals hatte ich einfach die kostenlose Hotline angerufen, die haben des dann per Fernmessung festgestellt. Tag drauf kam nen Techniker, klemmte irgendwas um im Verteiler (Keller) und alles ging wieder ohne Probleme. Hat auch nichts gekostet.

Kann daran liegen, muss es aber nicht.
Auf jeden Fall die Telekom anrufen. Iss kostenlos und in der Regel wird dir da auch sehr schnell geholfen.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Telekom Router unterbricht Internet (kein DSL verfügbar)*

Das Problem tritt oft auf, wenn man einen Blackout im Stromnetz hatte oder den Router mal resettet hat bzw. ihn vom Netz genommen hat (Netzteil aus Dose gezogen oder what ever).
Dann ist der Router nicht mehr synchron zum Anschluß. Läßt sich beheben, indem man mal die Telekom Technikhotline anruft. Der kann das Ding aus der Ferne wieder synchronisieren.


----------



## Leopard (22. November 2009)

*AW: Telekom Router unterbricht Internet (kein DSL verfügbar)*

So das Problem hat sich anscheinend erledigt. Der Router hatte wohl ein Temperaturproblem, an der bisherigen Position war er ziemlich isoliert. Jetzt haben wir ihn an eine "luftigere" Stelle verfrachtet wodurch sich das problem anscheinend gelöst hat.

Kann natürlich auch sein das zu demselben Zeitpunkt die Leitung sich gebessert hat


----------



## Overlocked (24. November 2009)

*AW: Telekom Router unterbricht Internet (kein DSL verfügbar)*

Naja, das noise margin SOLLTE viel geringer sein, max. 15 dBa. Alles andere deutet auf einen Deffekt, bzw. eine hier instabile Leitung hin...


----------



## Kadauz (24. November 2009)

*AW: Telekom Router unterbricht Internet (kein DSL verfügbar)*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Naja, das noise margin SOLLTE viel geringer sein, max. 15 dBa. Alles andere deutet auf einen Deffekt, bzw. eine hier instabile Leitung hin...



Das stimmt nicht. Woher nimmst du deine Behauptung? Der Router misst viel zu ungenau. Z.B. hätt ich wenns nach dem ging mit 21db Margin eine grottenschlechte Leitung. Meine Leitung iss aber sehr gut. 

Also nicht einfach so etwas in den Himmel behaupten...


----------

